# U.S. TV Themes of the 1960s.  What Are Your Favorites?



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2014)

What TV Show Theme do you remember?  (Including the 1970's)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2020)

Oh my... so many!


Get Smart
Hogan's Heroes
Gilligan's Island
The Flintstones
Marcus Welby, M.D.
The Rockford Files
Dangerman (BBC)
The Odd Couple
My Three Sons
Star Trek

Just to name a bunch!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2020)

Of that list, Rockford and Star Trek are my favorites.  This is a very old thread.






Also


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Of that list, Rockford and Star Trek are my favorites.  This is a very old thread.


My apologies, Meanderer, I didn't even think to check the date. 

I would have to say Rockford Files, Star Trek, and Get Smart, are mine!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2020)

@Marg No need to apologize.  You are the first poster to reply in SIX YEARS.....where no poster, has gone before!  Welcome to the forums!  You might  try to click on "What's New" at the top of the page to find more current topics.  Always feel free to resuscitate old threads.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 20, 2020)

*Friends*
*All in the family
Cheers*
*Sorry I just noticed they were supposed to be shows of the 60's. Now I'll have to try and remember what I watched in the 60's.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2020)

I think Rockford was in the 70's.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> @Marg No need to apologize.  You are the first poster to reply in SIX YEARS.....where no poster, has gone before!  Welcome to the forums!  You might  try to click on "What's New" at the top of the page to find more current topics.  Always feel free to resuscitate old threads.


Thank you, Meanderer! Abslutely love your Star Trek reflection! 

Good to know about older topics! What a treasure-trove this place is for such great topics and conversations!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Friends*
> *All in the family
> Cheers*
> *Sorry I just noticed they were supposed to be shows of the 60's. Now I'll have to try and remember what I watched in the 60's.*


All in the Family for sure! Totally forgot about AITF!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I think Rockford was in the 70's.


You're right. So many of these older shows meld seamlessly into the 70's, it's hard for me to remember with so many years that have passed.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I think Rockford was in the 70's.


TV was pretty young in the 60's.  All the shows could be listed on a book of matches.  Any year in the 70's  will be OK!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> TV was pretty young in the 60's.  All the shows could be listed on a book of matches.


I was trying to think of some and the best I could do was Ed Sullivan.     And I think my parents used to watch Jackie Gleason...  "and away we gooooo!!"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> TV was pretty young in the 60's.  All the shows could be listed on a book of matches.


Isn't that the truth!

With that said, allow me to include Perry Mason! Was still watching reruns of PM last year, and even watch old episodes on YouTube.


----------



## Marlene (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I was trying to think of some and the best I could do was Ed Sullivan.     And I think my parents used to watch Jackie Gleason...  "and away we gooooo!!"


Yes, the Honeymooners! Pow! One of these days! To the moon! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2020)

Marlene said:


>


Marlene. Your post reminded me of Bewitched!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

I was just a kid in the 60's... but I remember  these themes, with great affection.... (these are just theme tunes , yes? )


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I was just a kid in the 60's... but I remember  these themes, with great affection.... (these are just theme tunes , yes? )


Yes, of course, Bonanza, how could I forget Bonanza! And then there was Gunsmoke!

And how about The Big Valley?


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 20, 2020)

U.S. TV Themes of the 1960s.  What Are Your Favorites?

'Theme'...….not sure what that means

Now, theme songs?

easy

Have gun will travel reads the card of a man (I'm singin' it btw)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

Marg said:


> Yes, of course, Bonanza, how could I forget Bonanza! And then there was Gunsmoke!
> 
> And how about The Big Valley?


..and the Virginian & High Chapperal .... and another favourite of mine ( being a kid was ....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2020)

Great additions, Gary O' and Holly!

Two more... Peter Gunn and The Avengers.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 20, 2020)

Marg said:


> Peter Gunn


Well now, guess what tune I cannot git outa my head?

Mancini could rock it when he wanted to


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Well now, guess what tune I cannot git outa my head?
> 
> Mancini could rock it when he wanted to


Oh, yes, the good ole ear-worm! I get them every now and then, too, and sometimes it's a song or theme I absolutely loathe! LOL!


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 21, 2020)

_Have Gun Will Travel_
Sung by Johnny Western (What a great name!  Truncated from Westerlund, he once toured with Johnny Cash)

_Mission Impossible_
I still have my LP of the M.I. tv show soundtrack.  Composed by Lalo Shifrin, he did Mannix, Cool Hand Luke, Dirty Harry Movies, and a ton of other stuff.

_The Outer Limits_
Yeh, it's a weird little symphonic diddy, but resolves nicely.

_The Jetsons_ (I hope cartoons count)
Actually, anything played by the kick-butt Hanna-Barbera band (Flintstones, Huckleberry Hound, Top Cat)

_Lost In Space_
Composed by John Williams, who sometimes collaborated with Henry Mancini

Having grown up playing trumpet and a broad spectrum of genres, I love the back stories of the music, composers, bands and musicians.  Much of it has no documented history...the Hanna-Barbara band consisted of whoever from the ever-chruning studio band happened to be hanging around the day a given theme song was recorded.  There's no documentation on who was in that horn section.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 21, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> _Have Gun Will Travel_
> Sung by Johnny Western (What a great name!  Truncated from Westerlund, he once toured with Johnny Cash)
> 
> _Mission Impossible_
> ...


OMG, you've captured a few more of my favourites! Used to watch the Outer Limits always!


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 21, 2020)

Marg said:


> OMG, you've captured a few more of my favourites! Used to watch the Outer Limits always!


The Outer Limits and to an extent Twilight Zone used to play on the theme of "_We're all gonna die in a nuclear war (or otherwise self-destruct) if we don't chill out._"  Nothing like having TV show writers push us out of The Cold War.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 21, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> The Outer Limits and to an extent Twilight Zone used to play on the theme of "_We're all gonna die in a nuclear war (or otherwise self-destruct) if we don't chill out._"  Nothing like having TV show writers push us out of The Cold War.


You're pulling all of the good ones out of the hat this morning! Absolutely, the Twilight Zone! I'm humming the theme right now.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 21, 2020)

Rawhide 59-66
Frankie Lane
'cut um in
cut um  out
Rawhide'
Trail boss , Gil Favor(Eric Fleming) and our friend Rowdy Yates

Eric Fleming interesting man, club foot as youth, tried to shoot abusive father, ran with thugs in Chicago, severe facial burn in WW II, drowned in Peru while making film.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 21, 2020)

I can't even remember the 80's...…  My most ever, Carol Burnett...When my little brother came along, he monopolized the TV...We only had
one TV....So I would not look at TV, he was 6 years younger then me....
One other thing....My cousin and me would look at American Band stand after school....Dancing down in her basement....
It was on TV from Philadelphia...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 21, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I can't even remember the 80's...…  My most ever, Carol Burnett...When my little brother came along, he monopolized the TV...We only had
> one TV....So I would not look at TV, he was 6 years younger then me....
> One other thing....My cousin and me would look at American Band stand after school....Dancing down in her basement....
> It was on TV from Philadelphia...


What memories I have related to the likes of the Carol Burnett Show, Tim Conway, I Love Lucy, Lawrence Welk, and the list goes on.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 21, 2020)

Marg said:


> What memories I have related to the likes of the Carol Burnett Show, Tim Conway, I Love Lucy, Lawrence Welk, and the list goes on.


Years ago I went to an Oktoberfest in Pennsylvania.  The star attraction was Myron Floren, the accordionist from Lawrence Welk show.  People were lined up to get his autograph and buy his t-shirts ad albums.

It was insane.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 21, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Years ago I went to an Oktoberfest in Pennsylvania.  The star attraction was Myron Floren, the accordionist from Lawrence Welk show.  People were lined up to get his autograph and buy his t-shirts ad albums.
> 
> It was insane.


What an experience that would have been!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 21, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> _40+ NEW SHOWS OF FALL TV 1960
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Will be watching the entire video tonight when I'm sitting enjoying my cup of tea!

Thanks for it, Meanderer!


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 22, 2020)

There was an unlikely comedy on American television in the 1960's called _Mr. Ed, _which was about a talking horse.  Only his owner, _Wilbur_, could converse with him in person, and he was constantly having to cover up for the horse's antics, such as making phone calls.  The show's theme was a real earworm, with lyrics I know to this day; "_A horse is a horse, of course, of course, and no one can talk to a horse, of course, that is, of course, unless the horse, is the famous Mr. Ed!_"


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 22, 2020)

_Earworm_???

That's pretty funny.  It's memorably annoying, or annoyingly memorable, that's for sure.

I occasionally see the woman who played the wife (Connie Hines) on old shows like Perry Mason, but not so much the guy who was Mr. Ed's owner (Alan Young.)  A quick WIKI peek says he was born in England, moved to Scotland and then Canada as a kid, and was the voice of Scrooge McDuck for over 30 years!!!  Who knew?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

2 Couples Yabba Dabba Do a Double 'Flintstones' Wedding (2009) 

Two couples have eschewed a traditional white wedding in favor of a fun Flintstones-themed double wedding in Norwich.

Andrea and Simon Bean dressed up as Fred and Wilma Flintstone, and Richard and Jill Noble kitted themselves out as Barney and Betty Rubble, while their 165 guests dressed as Stone Age cavemen and women.

Of course, the traditional Bridal March tune was replaced by the theme song of "The Flintstones" cartoon TV series.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 26, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> 2 Couples Yabba Dabba Do a Double 'Flintstones' Wedding (2009)
> 
> Two couples have eschewed a traditional white wedding in favor of a fun Flintstones-themed double wedding in Norwich.
> 
> ...


That is _great!!!_

The last episode aired almost 55 years ago, and people _still_ do this.
Just amazing.

I've worked for multi-nationals.  It's insane how long American entertainment lives on overseas.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 26, 2020)

*I was trying to think of my favorites shows and I remembered*
*The Andy Griffith show
Bewitched
I dream of Jeannie 
My three sons
Dragnet 
The Dick Van Dyke show*
*and of course Bandstand. When it was filmed in Philadelphia where I lived I knew some of the kids on there. *


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 30, 2020)

I didn't pay much attention to the show when it was on the first time, but it became a favorite when it was on a retro channel not long ago.  

This was a favorite then and now:  



I even set up the theme as my phone's ringtone on a previous phone.


----------



## asp3 (May 1, 2020)

I  have several TV theme songs in my playlist.  Songs come up about once every 9 months these days.  Here the are from YouTube.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Does this bring back memories, or what?


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

1969


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

The one that comes to mind is the Andy Griffith show.  I love that show--a lot of wisdom shown in it and who could forget that whistling theme song.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 13, 2020)

When you guys hear this, you are going to say, Alright!. What  60s TV show was known for the intro?
*Peter Gunn (This version takes a second to get started)*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 18, 2020)

This show meant a lot to me in the 60's. I would watch it with my nephew who was about 6yrs younger than me and lived with us. Then his family moved to another state and he would write me everyday. He even wrote a story called the man from THUNDER and sent me the whole manuscript. So this show still means a lot to me.


----------



## EllisT (May 18, 2020)

It has to be The Addams Family...I lvoed those weridos.


----------



## peppermint (May 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> What memories I have related to the likes of the Carol Burnett Show, Tim Conway, I Love Lucy, Lawrence Welk, and the list goes on.


Hello....I can't remember because I was still working every day, except weekend....So It was a blur!!!  I never liked Lawrence Welk...
Yes Carol Burnett and Tim Conway, if I remembered it was on....See, I am not a TV person.....Right now my husband is looking at TV...
And I am not....I was mostly out in the porch....Such nice people go by and the senery is lovely....
So I'm Weird....


----------



## peppermint (May 19, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Hello....I can't remember because I was still working every day, except weekend....So It was a blur!!!  I never liked Lawrence Welk...
> Yes Carol Burnett and Tim Conway, if I remembered it was on....See, I am not a TV person.....Right now my husband is looking at TV...
> And I am not....I was mostly out in the porch....Such nice people go by and the senery is lovely....
> So I'm Weird....


Thank you Sassy....You are very nice


----------



## Sassycakes (May 19, 2020)

I can't remember if this was on in the 60's but I loved the show.


----------

